# Salida para audifonos



## Ivan Cajas (Sep 26, 2012)

Buenas, si alguien me puede ayudar genial

la cuestion es que necesito instalar una salida para audifonos a un televisor pero no se como.

Agradecería si alguien me puede ayudar.

gracias


----------



## obeja22 (Sep 26, 2012)

Que televisor será?, podría buscar el esquema y ver que integrado usa para la parte de audio, quien quita y tenga esa opción de fabrica y solo haya que agregar unos cuantos componentes más sin hacer tanto desastre con cables feos.


----------



## Jonhatan (Sep 26, 2012)

una conector jack para chasis, cables, dos resistencias de 1k y capacitor electrolitico de 10uf y directo de la salida del integrado de audio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2012)

Algunos Tv , aún los LED tienen chasis vivo en la linea de parlante , si es así hay que utilizar transformadores aisladores de audio

600-600 Ohms pueden servir

Saludos !


----------

